# echo weedeater carb giving me a fit



## nobrakes (Jul 26, 2008)

i have a echo w/e i rebuilt carb replaced fuel lines checked for leaks on cylinder head cleaned port and screen it was clogged but clean now it primes with primer ball but will not start one shot of starter fluid it fires right up runs great wot and idle it is a stinking rotary type carb what can i check for ,cant fiqure out why it only cranks with starter fluid maybe just needs a new carb what else can go bad on these carbs any suggestions would be helpful
thanks:woohoo:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

What model Echo trimmer do you have?


----------



## nobrakes (Jul 26, 2008)

it is a srm 2400 still wont do right i give up


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

My guess is your high speed check valve is causing you problems, a new carburetor would most likely take care of it, or you could replace the valve body that has the check valve in it.


----------



## nobrakes (Jul 26, 2008)

my bad 30 year tech it is a srm210 and it only starts with starting fluid .where is the check valve?not sure what the check valves are i am sure i have seen them but didnt know what they are called sometimes i just take them apart to see what all those little things are in there for lol lol but serious i need to know where they are on the carb 
thanx nobrakes


----------

